# App for your personal iPhone . . . .



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is how I see it.

First Uber needs to use MDM, MDM gives them full access to your phone, everything, nothing is personal anymore

Second, the app locks up. Yesterday, I was in the middle of a run and the phone locked up. I needed to swap phones. Took over 12 hours and another swap to get it back online.

The app actually locked up my car like it was still enroute and I couldn't unlock it. I used one of the swaps to do a complete reset, not just network reset, but phone reset and then it unlocked the trip it was stuck in.

The trip came out to be $82.00 so I emailed uber to refund the trip to the customer.

Then I had to get another phone because the reset took out some of the apps that Uber installs on it.

Got the next phone and after about 30 minutes playing with it finally got it back online.

Do you really want to use your own iPhone? Imagine this app locking up your phone and you can't use your personal cell phone.

IMO, I'll pay the $10 a week.

BTW, if you have an issue with your Uber phone, you can trade in for another one at the Mobil Gas station at Santa Monica and Sepulveda. The screen can't be cracked, no damage to the phone, it's a 1-for-1 swap.

The guy at mobil says he sends back about 50 phones a week.

Just passing on info.

I wouldn't put this app on my personal property.

Up to you what you want to do.

Just supplying what I know.


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm on the fence and you're pulling me back lol. I got two phones from Uber. One has 3G and holds out longer while the other is 4G and burns up like crazy. I'm out in the SGV so when I went out yesterday the 4G phone shut down due to overheating a mile from my house (when temps were hitting 100 outside). My personal iphone gets pretty warm from frequent charging and GPS use, but nothing like Uber's. 

I can't imagine running that app off one phone if I can keep the two for only $10/wk. I did 7 hours today with minimal charging. With one phone I'd always be charging, too many damn power cords flying around my car as it is.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

This new one I have is horrid. I missed 3 calls that I never received on the unit. I had a couple that I accepted and timed out like I let them go.

All I want is a phone thatb functions and doesn't take over 30 seconds to confirm a pickup.


----------

